# Guess The Dictator Or TV Character



## GB (Sep 22, 2005)

OK I am sure this has probably been posed before, but it is such a fun game it deserves to be posted once more.

I tried Rudy Huxtable and Maxwell Smart and it guessed them both. Can you stump it?

Fun Game


----------



## Earlzach (Sep 22, 2005)

It got mine three for three,
Rob Petrie (Dick Van Dyke Show)
Norm Peterson ( Cheers )
Oswald ( Drew Carry Show)
Too wierd!


----------



## GB (Sep 22, 2005)

I finally stumped it with Carrie from King Of Queens. It guessed I was Maya from Just Shoot Me.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 22, 2005)

It thought I was Horshack from 'Kotter' but I'm really Maynard G. Krebs for the 'Adventures of Dobie Gillis'!


----------



## middie (Sep 22, 2005)

it guessed alex p. keaton from family ties.
i stumped it with kate from drew carey though.
it guessed jenny from little house on the prarie.


----------



## CanadianMeg (Sep 22, 2005)

Stumped it with House from House MD.


----------



## jkath (Sep 22, 2005)

Here's a new way to play the same game....
answer the questions for YOU, and see which character you are!
They think I'm Pamela Anderson from Baywatch


----------



## GB (Sep 22, 2005)

Cool idea Jkath!

It guessed I was Luke from American Dreams. I have never heard of him or this show


----------



## htc (Sep 22, 2005)

I am a Klingon woman made by Que from Star Trek TNG. Who the heck is that? I'm thinking if I'm a Klingon, I'm not so hot...and have a big wrinkly head.


----------



## middie (Sep 22, 2005)

oh it won't work now !!!!!!
grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 22, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> OK I am sure this has probably been posed before, but it is such a fun game it deserves to be posted once more.
> 
> I tried Rudy Huxtable and Maxwell Smart and it guessed them both. Can you stump it?
> 
> Fun Game


 

I would love to try this but it wants me to download red hat first I am not sure I want to do that ! The game looks fun though.


----------



## GB (Sep 23, 2005)

You should not have to download anything first Maidrite. Sounds like some sort of spyware popping up on your system. Do not download whatever it is just to be safe.


----------



## jkath (Sep 23, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> I am a Klingon woman made by Que from Star Trek TNG. Who the heck is that? I'm thinking if I'm a Klingon, I'm not so hot...and have a big wrinkly head.


 
HTC....maybe they were thinking about your little pug avatar...he has a wrinkly head....


----------



## jkath (Sep 23, 2005)

I just went back and changed one little question, and now I'm June Cleaver.

Yep, I'm pretty much a mix of Pammy and June.


----------



## GB (Sep 23, 2005)

WOW Jkath, talk about opposite ends of the spectrum LOL  

That is about as different as Alice Cooper and Davey from Davey and Goliath


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 23, 2005)

I got it to work just in time to beat it, Two out of three times. First time I was Hack, it said I was Magnum PI.
Second time it was right I was Capt. Archer.
3rd time I was Capt. Janeway it said I was Mildrid Potter from Mash.


----------



## middie (Sep 23, 2005)

roflmbo... after about 20 questions i got an 

I DON'T KNOW !!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## babyhuggies (Sep 23, 2005)

it guessed right that i was Marsha Brady


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 23, 2005)

It guessed I am Charlotte from *** in the City!!!  It could have been worse I guess!


----------



## htc (Sep 23, 2005)

jkath, I never even thought of the relation! Somehow I feel better.


----------

